# Roosters?



## Crappietime (Jan 1, 2014)

Anybody in SE/SC MI been out pheasant hunting? Gunna try to go in this late season and was wondering if anybody was busting any birds... not looking for spots or anything just wondering


----------



## Thirty pointer (Jan 1, 2015)

What's a pheasant ?


----------



## Thirty pointer (Jan 1, 2015)

Just kidding its just that i have not seen one in many years around here in northern Kent .


----------



## Wolverick (Dec 11, 2008)

A pheasant is an invasive species of bird.


----------



## chizzel (Dec 6, 2004)

I made 3 trips during the early season including opening day. Saw birds every time and should have had my first double and and limit by 10 on opening day, but I missed, twice. No dog and all public land. The DNR site is a great tool if you can navigate it. Will be out this Friday for a AM rooster hunt, PM muzzleloader hunt.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## LG1 (Sep 8, 2008)

Pheasant? I saw my grandpa holding one before in a picture ... and also have seen them in books.


----------



## Jimbo 09 (Jan 28, 2013)

I see them all the time here in northern Livingston county. Seem to be making a decent come back. Saw two beautiful roosters on the side of the road a mile from the house last week.


----------



## reddog1 (Jan 24, 2009)

I've got a rooster and 4 hens on my property. They mostly hang out in my beagle training pen where I've planted cover crops but the also venture out into the swail where I deer hunt. I see them flying back and forth while deer hunting.


----------



## chizzel (Dec 6, 2004)

Jimbo 09 said:


> I see them all the time here in northern Livingston county. Seem to be making a decent come back. Saw two beautiful roosters on the side of the road a mile from the house last week.


Jimbo, I'm also in northern Livingston Co. and I've been seeing them more frequently as well. I hear them crowing a lot in the spring too. In fact last time I went pheasant hunting I saw one right down the street from my house as I was starting my 2 hour drive to my pheasant spots. They are all on private land around here though but I am happy the population seems to be going up regardless.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## jstfish48162 (Mar 8, 2003)

I have been seeing them in Monroe County lately.
Ida-Carleton-Newport.
Crop field edges on a sunny afternoon mixed with the snow could make for a fun day in the field.
Good luck to those that get out.


----------



## AntiHuntersLoveMe (Apr 18, 2012)

jstfish48162 said:


> I have been seeing them in Monroe County lately.
> Ida-Carleton-Newport.
> Crop field edges on a sunny afternoon mixed with the snow could make for a fun day in the field.
> Good luck to those that get out.


There's always been birds in that area. All escapees from the pheasant farm in Dundee.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## jstfish48162 (Mar 8, 2003)

AntiHuntersLoveMe said:


> There's always been birds in that area. All escapees from the pheasant farm in Dundee.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Long flight to Newport from Dundee...LOL


----------



## AntiHuntersLoveMe (Apr 18, 2012)

jstfish48162 said:


> Long flight to Newport from Dundee...LOL


That place has been there for yrs... So yes, eventually some make it that far.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## micooner (Dec 20, 2003)

AntiHuntersLoveMe said:


> That place has been there for yrs... So yes, eventually some make it that far.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


That's not true. Ive shot all those $20 escapees on my property north of sexy pheasant. They don't make it any farther. Lol


----------



## SWMbruiser (Jan 25, 2012)

Used to see them in the ghettos in Detroit all the time when I went to school down there

Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


----------



## Uncle Boopoo (Sep 15, 2008)

jstfish48162 said:


> I have been seeing them in Monroe County lately.
> Ida-Carleton-Newport.
> Crop field edges on a sunny afternoon mixed with the snow could make for a fun day in the field.
> Good luck to those that get out.


I used to see them all the time at Pointe Mouillee. Now many of those areas are flooded corn fields. AKA “natural marsh habitat” according to some.

I still see them in Allen Park from time to time.


----------



## Thirty pointer (Jan 1, 2015)

SWMbruiser said:


> Used to see them in the ghettos in Detroit all the time when I went to school down there
> 
> Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


Common misconception is pheasants need large areas to survive but the truth is all they need is a safe space which does not exist in most areas anymore . My area was never a pheasant mecca but we always had some .Escaping the 23 **** i trapped just off my property and the 6 opossum this year and the 12 my neighbor trapped 1/2 mile down the road ensures there will never be any again nor will there ever be grouse .


----------



## LG1 (Sep 8, 2008)

Thirty pointer said:


> Common misconception is pheasants need large areas to survive but the truth is all they need is a safe space which does not exist in most areas anymore . My area was never a pheasant mecca but we always had some .Escaping the 23 **** i trapped just off my property and the 6 opossum this year and the 12 my neighbor trapped 1/2 mile down the road ensures there will never be any again nor will there ever be grouse .


Don’t forget the neighbors kitty they let out roam and eat every baby chick and rabbit it finds also.


----------



## Thirty pointer (Jan 1, 2015)

LG1 said:


> Don’t forget the neighbors kitty they let out roam and eat every baby chick and rabbit it finds also.


Got plenty of those too .


----------



## mal (Feb 18, 2002)

I have a few behind my house...they like chicken scratch. Most I've ever had at one time is 24, which was a mix of roosters and hens...usually it's just a group of 6-12 roosters. Seems like they flock up as the winter goes on. I like watching them fight when one gets a little too close to another's spot. Love hearing them cackle all year too.


----------

